# Tv enciende, luego se apaga y marca un led que parpadea



## alexis andres (Sep 11, 2012)

miren les explico, mi tv samsung de un modelo que no encuentro en internet la prende y luego de mas o menos 5 a 8 segundos se apaga, cabe destacar que se enciende un led parpadeante en el cual la descripcion del tv dice : TIMER ...se queda asi parpadeando aunque este apagada...
buscando en google encontré que es debido a la fuente de porder (stand by) también encontre que podria ser un condensador inflando o dañado de la misma fuente...

por favor les agradecería mucho a los maestros de electrónica de este foro si me ayudasen a encontrar la posible falla...

un saludo para todos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

primero dime cual es el modelo y cual es el chasis del tv


----------



## alexis andres (Sep 11, 2012)

mira el 
modelo no: TT20A54

SVC MODEL: TT20A54AGX/GSU


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

pero y que chasis lleva ?


----------



## alexis andres (Sep 11, 2012)

es la unica descripcion que sale en la placa caracteristica  no hay mas a exepcion del numero de serie y los voltages y amperajes de trabajo , pero nada mas 
aqui hay una imagen del tv :http://images.naplesallhands.com/zoom/4989/220v-Samsung-Television.jpeg


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 12, 2012)

adentro en la placa serigrafiado esta el numero de chasis


----------



## alexis andres (Oct 18, 2012)

ola rey julien ,lo siento por no responder pero es que estaba de vacaciones y me deje estar . bueno volviendo al tema ,el numero que esta en la placa es el siguiente: 2B54M2A  . igual te dejo una imagen por si acaso 



hay algo que acotar. la cosa es la siguiente: en la fuente encontre un condensador de 400V y 220 microfaradios y estaba sospechosamente inflado, bueno por deduccion pense que al quitarlo y reemplazarlo la tv iba a funcionar pero paso todo lo contrario ahora quedo peor y ni siquiera prende el TIMER que molestaba antes ... tambien observe que cuando enchufo la tv el sistema VHS que lleva incorporado hace un sonido asi como cuando se prende una impresora, y creo que ese sonido es normal, la cosa es que el sistema VHS funciona pero la tv ya no ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2012)

no probaste en ponerle una memoria eeprom nueva?


----------



## alexis andres (Oct 19, 2012)

mmm... la verdad no he probado con la memoria eeprom ,pero ya que lo sugeriste voy a probar y aviso dale?...grax


----------



## rubielita (Oct 23, 2012)

verifica voltajes de la fuente,si llegan los (5) volt,al micro y el +b del FBT,ademas revisa transistor de HRZ.


----------

